# Which is your preferred media player?



## Neuron (Apr 21, 2011)

As for myself I prefer Windows Media Player.Specially because of the 'Hyperbass' enhancement.Eventhough I'm not really content with the media file management ,WMP provides a better sound experience than the other players I've tried.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 21, 2011)

i use vlc(with real plugin)+gomPlayer. will play virtually ANYTHING.
also, vlc has a double pass filter to take out the noise from a audio file, and it also has a highly customisable equaliser


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 21, 2011)

Winamp for audio, VLC for video.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 21, 2011)

Windows Media Player for Audio ( TruBass and SRS WOW Effect)
VLC for video.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 21, 2011)

vlc media player
----nothing else matters


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 21, 2011)

VLC all the way...its even better than winamp for audio listening.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 21, 2011)

Windows Media Player for Audio

M Player for windows for video (this player seems to have the most features of all players). i specially like its ability to synch subtitles , its audo filters & enhancements.it can also search for subtitles on opensubtitles.org & find the best match. perfect for movies.


----------



## papa (Apr 21, 2011)

Media player classic-Home cinema all the way.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 21, 2011)

SMPlayer - Video
Clementine - Music


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 21, 2011)

Windows media player and VLC for the rest. Very basic applications for my very basic needs.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Winamp for audio, VLC for video.



same for me. clean interface & multiple format support is all i want.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 21, 2011)

Windows media player for everything.

OFFTOPIC : is it just me,the sound in windows 7 is low as compared to windows xp?


----------



## IronCruz (Apr 21, 2011)

Winamp-Audios
Media Player Classic,VLC-Videos

Any other suggestions. Will be happy to try!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 21, 2011)

IronCruz said:


> Winamp-Audios
> Media Player Classic,VLC-Videos
> 
> Any other suggestions. Will be happy to try!!


Try Foobar.


----------



## Neuron (Apr 21, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Windows media player for everything.
> 
> OFFTOPIC : is it just me,the sound in windows 7 is low as compared to windows xp?




Right click the speaker icon on your taskbar.Goto playback devices->Speakers->Custom and uncheck 'Limited Output'



Liverpool_fan said:


> SMPlayer - Video
> Clementine - Music


You are on Ubuntu right? Is there any sound enhancement utilities like DFX available for Ubuntu ?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 21, 2011)

IronCruz said:


> Winamp-Audios
> Media Player Classic,VLC-Videos
> 
> Any other suggestions. Will be happy to try!!



jetAudio
Special Sound Effect (BBE) Pack
Enhanced sound effectors such as BBE and BBE ViVA


----------



## Garbage (Apr 21, 2011)

Vlc ftw!


----------



## Krow (Apr 21, 2011)

Rhythmbox for music, Totem Player for video. 

Moving thread to software section.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 22, 2011)

Krow said:


> Rhythmbox for music, Totem Player for video.



Same here, but add VLC to it too.

.vob files lags if forwarded in Totem, so I prefer VLC for .vob files.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 22, 2011)

KmPlayer+ vlc( sometimes) for video

AIMP + vlc ( sometimes) for audio....


----------



## Krow (Apr 22, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Same here, but add VLC to it too.
> 
> .vob files lags if forwarded in Totem, so I prefer VLC for .vob files.



Ah yes, VLC player is pretty good in Linux.  I like the default subtitles font in VLC in Ubuntu.


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2011)

*Audio*
Arch Linux - Amarok 2.4


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/9V35f.png


Ubuntu 11.04 - Banshee 2.0


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/T9kFY.png


Windows - Winamp. Why Winamp?? Because it really whips the llama's ass!!!11

Mac OS X - Songbird. I hate iTunes.

*Video*
VLC player on all platforms except Mac OS X. Quick Time + Perian in Mac OS X.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2011)

IronCruz said:
			
		

> Winamp-Audios
> Media Player Classic,VLC-Videos


I personally use Mediamonkey for audio because of its vast features and very simple tag editing and everything else.
For Videos I use VLC and MPC


----------



## nims11 (Apr 22, 2011)

Media Monkey for audio.
KMplayer for video. VLC when i face problems with KMplayer


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 22, 2011)

No one likes kmplayer 

Strange


----------



## desiibond (Apr 22, 2011)

n900 for audio and vlc for video


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 22, 2011)

me using wmp  12+ wmpclassic +klite codec pack ,


----------



## Krow (Apr 22, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> No one likes kmplayer
> 
> Strange



I do.  Just not been using Windows for quite some time now. So forgot to post it here. I prefer it over VLC in Windows.


When I get back home, I'm going to try amaroK on Arch Linux. I want to experience the full blast of KDE.


----------



## mitraark (Apr 22, 2011)

KMPlayer for Audio as well as Video

Have VLC too , and of course i have K-Lite Mega COdec Pack.


----------



## Krow (Apr 22, 2011)

mitraark said:


> KMPlayer for Audio as well as Video



One of my friends was saying that KMPlayer makes songs sound better than even foobar on default settings. Could you test and verify?


----------



## abhidev (Apr 22, 2011)

Audio - windows media player
video- vlc


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 22, 2011)

VLC is best for me


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Apr 22, 2011)

Audio - Mediamonkey
Video - KMplayer and VLC


----------



## anzaan (Apr 23, 2011)

Winamp for audio
MPCstar player for videos


----------



## Vyom (Apr 23, 2011)

V-L-C! Isn't that obvious! 
But, lately its giving me some problems! Thinking to try other media players for some time.


----------



## Krow (Apr 26, 2011)

^Try KMPlayer.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 26, 2011)

For me it's Windows Media Player all time, with CCCP installed. BTW- What is Hyper bass in WMP? !


----------



## Neuron (Apr 26, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> For me it's Windows Media Player all time, with CCCP installed. BTW- What is Hyper bass in WMP? !



Sorry,its not 'Hyperbass' its 'TruBass'.You can get it by right clicking on the screen when in now playing mode and clicking enhancements->SRS WOW effects.

I am actually surprised to see that most of the windows users are not using WMP for playback.WMP with TruBass and SRS WOW effects enabled provides supreme sound enhancement.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 26, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Sorry,its not 'Hyperbass' its 'TruBass'.You can get it by right clicking on the screen when in now playing mode and clicking enhancements->SRS WOW effects.
> 
> I am actually surprised to see that most of the windows users are not using WMP for playback.WMP with TruBass and SRS WOW effects enabled provides supreme sound enhancement.



i tried it but when the songs pitch goes low the sounds looks like disturbed.why is it so?does it happens with u also and how much value should i keep for wow and tru bass


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 26, 2011)

*Video:* Media Player Classic & VLC
*Audio:* AIMP & Windows Media Player 12

*Also recommended:* Gomplayer,KMPlayer


----------



## rajeevk (Apr 26, 2011)

VLC is really the best media player and even Media Player Classic is very useful in playing compressed video files.


----------



## Neuron (Apr 26, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> i tried it but when the songs pitch goes low the sounds looks like disturbed.why is it so?does it happens with u also and how much value should i keep for wow and tru bass


My equalizer and TruBass settings.

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/4443/equf.jpg

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/2395/srsg.jpg

If you are getting distorted sound ,try reducing the equalizer gain as well as TruBass.Also make sure that no other utility influences the audio output.For example in my case if Realtek audio manager's equalizer is also turned on it distorts the sound.


----------



## Raphael (Apr 26, 2011)

VLC Media player & Media Player Classic


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 26, 2011)

@Neuron,
 why you have kept wow effect to 0.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 26, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Sorry,its not 'Hyperbass' its 'TruBass'.You can get it by right clicking on the screen when in now playing mode and clicking enhancements->SRS WOW effects.
> 
> I am actually surprised to see that most of the windows users are not using WMP for playback.WMP with TruBass and SRS WOW effects enabled provides supreme sound enhancement.



Oh! OK, yes, TruBass is a very good feature. I used to use that all time but now I got something in Windows 7 sound enchancement option called Bass Boost. It's better and more effective than TruBass. Maybe it's over kill for someone but certainly not for me. I am talking about this one,

*img717.imageshack.us/img717/6540/aaazc.jpg

And yes it's quite surprising to see that users tend towards VLC and other players other than WMP, I've used all of them, all are bogus imo, and the worst one I found was VLC. , all just my opinion, don't take it personally.


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 26, 2011)

kmplayer all the way for videos . Far superior to VLC IMO. 
Audio - Mediamonkey

don't know how people can tolerate WMP, its just terrible.


----------



## Techn0crat (Apr 26, 2011)

Audio - Foobar2000
Video - MPC-HC/VLC


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 27, 2011)

On Fedora 14
Totem and VLC
On Windows XP
Windows Media Player and VLC


----------



## baiju (May 4, 2011)

I have set KM Player as default player for audio and video. Media monkey is used for audio management.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

cute.bandar said:
			
		

> kmplayer all the way for videos . Far superior to VLC IMO.


Nope. I used both of em and I find MPC as best solutions for videos and sometimes VLC. In KM player my videos looked blurry sometimes and also sometimes there were edges and other issues so moved on to MPC and VLC. Although other features in that player are quite good but adding the collection is pain as it makes images for thumbnails which I hate.


----------



## cute.bandar (May 5, 2011)

in kmplayer you can choose which codecs to use (external/internal). 
MPC is featureless player.kmplayer's shortcuts are far better than vlc or MPC.


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2011)

cute.bandar said:
			
		

> MPC is featureless player.kmplayer's shortcuts are far better than vlc or MPC.


You know its more about personal choices. I am a user who don't want unnecessary features and want to get my job done perfectly which MPC and VLC does at best. Yes KM has features I said that earlier before but I don't need them. I use video player just to play my video files nothing more nothing less. But in Audio department I want feature rich player so I use MediaMonkey. It easily configures my N8 for transfer and has a damn good tag editor and some extensions which are practically no use for me but the vanilla version itself is quite feature rich. Its just personal tastes and requirement for a particular software which make some software special for you.


----------



## rahul_c (May 5, 2011)

I use VLC for videos and WMP for audio.
All those impressed by WMP's inbuilt SRS audio enhancement should try 'SRS HD audio lab software', it does make lot of difference.


----------



## abhinav_sinha (May 5, 2011)

VLC

It should have been a poll thread just to know the rating.Though I know there are too many but it could have listed rest by section others.


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2011)

The poll can be created by the OP.


----------



## Neuron (May 5, 2011)

Poll created.Multiple voting enabled.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 5, 2011)

VLC all the way


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2011)

Wow... Of the 10 people who voted, until now, no one uses Winamp! Looks like, it's gotten really bloated to be of any now!


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> Wow... Of the 10 people who voted, until now, no one uses Winamp! Looks like, it's gotten really bloated to be of any now!


For me its kinda sluggish. Nothing special and I hate themes of winamp. Also tag editor is awful and creates a folder.jpg for every image file I use for Album Art and what not. I have nearly used 15-20 players to get my sweet spot.


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2011)

^^ Well, but there's one thing which is really great in Winamp. It tracks how many times have I played a particular song, and I can just select the songs to play, which I have listened many times. Thus avoiding manually adding my fav songs.

But even then, I havn't used Winamp for like, 2 years! May be try it once, I upgrade my system!


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> ^^ Well, but there's one thing which is really great in Winamp. It tracks how many times have I played a particular song, and I can just select the songs to play, which I have listened many times. Thus avoiding manually adding my fav songs.


That is included in Mediamonkey also. It keep track of your most played tracks and the 50 tracks played plus some others so its best for me. You name a feature  and most probably this player have it.


----------



## Anand_Tux (May 5, 2011)

In Linux I use VLC for videos & Amarok for audio and in Win7 I prefer Windows Media Player for audio & of course VLC for video.


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2011)

These days I am using 1by1 a directory MP3 player, recommended in some thread of TDF.
Its a bare minimum player, which does what its supposed to do. Play songs, with no hassles of Playlists! Loads instantly, with last directory selected. 

_Pump up the Volume... _


----------



## Skud (May 6, 2011)

Winamp for Audio, VLC & MPC HomeCinema for videos, powerdvd for DVDs, VCDs.

No vote for iTunes!!! Is Steve Jobs watching? And nobody has a iPod here!?


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2011)

My Most favorite Media player is KMPlayer and next comes GOMPlayer


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 7, 2011)

I used WMP for audio (not now though) and VLC for both audio and video.


----------



## tanmoydast (May 7, 2011)

Many people likes VLC media player but I use a media player which I think is great for its look,sound quality.Which is-

*Jet Audio Player*


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2011)

tanmoydast said:
			
		

> Many people likes VLC media player but I use a media player which I think is great for its look,sound quality.Which is-
> 
> Jet Audio Player


Well its a good player but lack of proper organization system and sluggish interface so a no go for me. And also its just not that simple to use kinda hidden features which you have to find out.


----------



## iamharish15 (May 7, 2011)

I prefer windows media player for audio and VLC player for video...


----------



## Sathish (May 8, 2011)

as i have 110 GB+ songs my experience is 

Freeware/Open Source
Audio > WMP
Video > Media Player Classic / VLC

Paid (as well as amongst best )
Audio > 
Video> Cowon Jet Audio plus VX 8 (for crystal clear sound / unique sound enhancements / minimum distortion in sound enhancement>
But for the purpose of editing tags nothing beat J river Media Center.

I have both Use Jet Audio and Media Center.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2011)

Another Good Media Player I've used was Zoom Player though it has freeware version it's Home MAX version is the best one.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2011)

I have voted-

VLC Player (for all my Video needs)
Other ( I use foobar 2000 for audio which I think is awesome)

Used to use Winamp before but after the recent versions I have dumped it. Also, I have iTunes installed for my iPod but hardly use for audio and video.


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

Nobody is talking about Songbird. Its a very solid player & organizer, although looks a bit rough. 

And what really happened to iTunes? Still no vote nor anybody's saying anything about it...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2011)

Skud said:
			
		

> Still no vote nor anybody's saying anything about it...


 Too bad, bloated for us to talk about it and vote.

We keep it in our PC as a formality for our iPod's.


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2011)

Skud said:
			
		

> Nobody is talking about Songbird. Its a very solid player & organizer, although looks a bit rough.


Songbird is good and I use it on my Ubuntu.



			
				Skud said:
			
		

> And what really happened to iTunes? Still no vote nor anybody's saying anything about it...


Complete ****. Installs about 3 or 4 additional software for no use runs a process all the time and also the player itself is resource hungry and nothing special about. I don't have Ipod so why on earth will I ever use this when I have so much better alternatives.


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

Yeah, iTunes is a complete **** (whatsoever you wanted to mean). But I really want to know how many iPod owners here and what they are actually using.


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2011)

Skud said:
			
		

> But I really want to know how many iPod owners here and what they are actually using.


Well my friend uses Media Monkey. And its damn good but the problem is that Itunes has to be installed in your system.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2011)

Well those who own iPod touch must use iTunes otherwise they cant install apps from their pc's.



			
				 Skud said:
			
		

> But I really want to know how many
> iPod owners here and what they are
> actually using.


 me. Just have that crap for my ipod. Way too bloated. Around 200 mb total


----------



## rahul_c (May 9, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ Well, but there's one thing which is really great in Winamp. It tracks how many times have I played a particular song, and I can just select the songs to play, which I have listened many times. Thus avoiding manually adding my fav songs.
> 
> But even then, I havn't used Winamp for like, 2 years! May be try it once, I upgrade my system!



This feature is also available in WMP, just go to media library and right click on select column's header(where file name, size, bit rate, etc are written) select 'play count' column. Now you can sort songs based on number of times you have played it.


----------



## Vyom (May 9, 2011)

^^ Yes man! WMP does have this.
So that have rendered Winamp pretty much useless to me!


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

I still use Winamp. Somehow feel it sounds better than other players. Also its media library works for me well.


----------



## abhidev (May 9, 2011)

I think windows media player provides better sound output compared to winamp....also i find kmplayer a bit sluggish than vlc...


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

Personal preference, I think. Actually, never really felt the need to ditch Winamp since it does it job well and I have grown up using it for the past 10 years. Habit, I guess.


----------



## tech_boy (May 9, 2011)

don't u think vlc can play almost all formats... It rocks@@


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 9, 2011)

^^ 
yeah it rocks


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2011)

Skud said:
			
		

> Personal preference, I think. Actually, never really felt the need to ditch Winamp since it does it job well and I have grown up using it for the past 10 years. Habit, I guess.


I have to agree on this one. Everyone has his own personal choice and only something big can change that. I am using Mediamonkey for like 2 years so I am used to its shortcuts and all that and if I have to switch to other then I need a good reason for that.



			
				tech_boy said:
			
		

> don't u think vlc can play almost all formats... It rocks@@


Don't you think that MPC with Klite mega codec pack can also play any format. But yes VLC is very good.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 9, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Don't you think that MPC with Klite mega codec pack can also play any format. But yes VLC is very good.



both MPC & VLC has its pros & cons

I have a m2ts file of 4.5GB which plays in MPC well but not in VLC
also when I play .rmvb the sound is not played in MPC but plays well in VLC


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> both MPC & VLC has its pros & cons
> 
> I have a m2ts file of 4.5GB which plays in MPC well but not in VLC
> also when I play .rmvb the sound is not played in MPC but plays well in VLC




Yeah, I also use both and as far as video is concerned, never needed to look to other players. BTW, I have found WMP as notorious in playing videos.


----------



## modder (May 9, 2011)

Pot Player + CoreAVC
Mirillis Splash HD
Media Monkey
+
MCE remote


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

Just tried SPlayer. Its a crap. Promptly uninstalled.


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2011)

^^ Just stick to whatever you are using bro because I know what are you using. 
They are the best and believe me you won't find anything better than those. About your Music player can't say but for videos you can't find better. In music player everyone uses something different some like all the features like me and some just want it completely light which just plays your music files but in videos department most people have one requirement that player should play files flawlessly, support all subtitle files, have a option to increase or decrease the speed of subtitle and video. Mostly basic features thats why the simplest of the players wins in this category while in music department there are a lot of winners and losers.


----------



## dd_naik (May 10, 2011)

WMP and VLC along with K-Lite Codec Pack 
FTW!


----------



## sygeek (May 11, 2011)

*VLC* for video files (Windows and Xubuntu) and *1by1* for music files (Windows). *Yarock* for audio files in Xubuntu.


----------



## vishalg (May 19, 2011)

WMP12 for music (great library management and sound effects)

VLC for video (supports max formats)


----------



## sofi (May 21, 2011)

I use VLC Player and Winamp


----------



## lalam (May 22, 2011)

Jriver Media Center & Foobar for audio, prefer the 1st one. Change output to WASAPI or ASIO.
Media Player Classic Home Cinema for video.


----------



## Zaiest (May 30, 2011)

Primarily iTunes as I need it for downloading apps for my iPod. VLC comes in handy when iTunes doesn't support the file.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2011)

lalam said:
			
		

> Change output to
> WASAPI or ASIO.


  
Wasapi greatly improves sound quality.





			
				 Zaiest said:
			
		

> Primarily iTunes as I need it for
> downloading apps for my iPod.


 For iPod related stuff iTunes is fine.
But for other purposes, I suggest you to use other software.
Winamp does a great job for most people. Video = VLC and nothing else.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 30, 2011)

Itunes for Audio 
VLC for Video.


----------



## Arcturus (May 31, 2011)

Windows media player with global hotkey plugins for audio 
VLC & KMPlayer for video


----------

